# Northwind Decoys?



## dadandydog (Mar 3, 2008)

Over the past several years my hunting friend and I have put together a spread of northwind decoys. 1200+.
I read a lot of references to other windsock style decoys--not a lot about northwinds.
Your opinion? Did we wast our time and money?
Another way of asking might be:
1. Paper Plates
-
5
-
10. Fullbodys with motion

Where would you rate northwinds?

Thanks


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Shot lots of birds over NW. If you don't have wind, might as well not go out unless you have body supports. I give em a 6 1/2.


----------



## dadandydog (Mar 3, 2008)

Have had that happen. 
Thank God for North Dakota winds.
DDD


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Full body with motion a 10???? :lol: You mean $10,000 don't you? 600 =$10,000 + the ATV + the huge trailer to haul them + big disel truck to haul them. Certainly not an everymans spread, but rather a rich mans spread.

Tx rags a 2, Windtamers a 3, NW brand are a 4 IMO, a custom windsock a 6, a sillosock an 8 and custom sock with backbone with good heads (not NW heads) a 9. FBs are a 7. (just too damned bulk and spendy)

The thing about socks or NWs, is they look like penguines on a no wind day. Wrong continent for that hunting. eh?

As for did you waste your $, no you did not, you just have decoys that you can use 2/3 of the days.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

They still work and can easily become the backbone or main mass of your spread if you decide to add other decoys. They can easily be converted into windless decoys too with little cost. A NW Sillosock spread is dang hard to beat.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> They still work and can easily become the backbone or main mass of your spread if you decide to add other decoys. They can easily be converted into windless decoys too with little cost. A NW Sillosock spread is dang hard to beat.


 :beer:


----------



## sdh20fowl (Feb 19, 2004)

I have hunted since the spring seasons began in the dakotas over northwinds...bad on no wind days unless all birds you're hunting are juvies you can still pull a 10-40 bird day.

On super windy days I think they even work better than sillosocks b/c they keep their profile better and sillosocks tend to wave around too much.

all that said, I use about 600 sillosocks, 250 northwinds with standard northwind heads, and 250 headless northwinds to mix in when the wind is enough to support them.

I rate northwinds a 9 with enough wind and a 3 w/o wind.
I rate sillosocks day in and day out a 8.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I would keep them. You cant beat a good windsock but would suggest adding some other brands into the spread. I began converting some of our NW's into sillo uprights and they look great and we will see how they hold up this spring. Now they work great on no-wind days


----------



## ringnek (Oct 14, 2006)

Northwinds are fine. You can add body supports for $10/dz and use them every day. I don't believe that geese that come in like snows really can tell how long the necks are on the heads much less the detail. If so they should be dead by then. 50/$100 + $.85 for each support make for a good deal at less than $35/dz. And thats not the Northwind support but is one that works!! Custom northwinds with 1/4" stakes would be a better choice but more money.


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

What the hell is the name of the snow goose covers made to put on canadian decoys?? and also where the hell can i find these


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Goose gloves.


----------

